# New to HT



## jeepster57 (Nov 17, 2008)

Working on a HT system for 30% video/70% audio.
Rock / jazz on the music. Looking for a warm full sound
across the spectrum if possible.
Want to use for web access, streaming audio files from PS3,Net Radio
and Netflix are a consideration.

Living room is the place, 28' X 14' X8'.


Denon 4308, Yamaha 3900 and Onkyo NR906 for A/V receiver.

Is Denon too bright?

Onkyo too hot?

Any comparision /experience with these AVR's 
and setup issues. 

Most challenging is speaker selection and setup/calibration.

Considering Aperion Intimus 5T Hybrid HD
or
Monitor Audio ( Silver line) speakers / 5.1 setup


Leaning towards the silvers but I can send the Aperions back if
I don't like.

PS3 for blue ray / and audio CD storage.

Samsung LN-52A750.

Suggestions, thoughts; comments appreciated:

Thanks

Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I am an owner of both Yamaha and Onkyo I will say that even though Yamaha makes a good product and so does Denon, right now Onkyo is the one to get. They have a great unit with lots of bang for buck. Onkyo does not get any hotter than any of the others in that price range. Receivers with that much to offer will get warm when used and if you don't give them good breathing space you will over heat them.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Couple random thoughts,... those receivers all seem a bit overkill. Any particular reason those are the ones you are looking at? At that price point I'd really start to consider separates.

Denon's set-up/navigation OSD menu's are not the most user friendly.

Full and warm,... generally speaking, Denon, Marantz, NAD, Harmon Kardon are considered warm or laid back. Yamaha, Rotel and Pioneer, are considered forward or bright. I personally don't buy into electronics being warm or bright, but there are many who do.

As for warm / bright speakers, that's another story. 
I really like the Monitor Audio speakers, full rich sound, with crisp airy highs. I would not classify them as warm or laid back. This may be what you are looking for or maybe not. I'd suggest you listen to some B&W, Vienna Acoustic, Dynaudio and see if they have the warm sound you are looking for.

You really did not state a budget but I'd take about $500 - $1000 off that receiver budget and add it to the speaker budget. Better speakers will make a much bigger impression than expensive electronics.

Other speakers (a few among many excellent ones out there) I'd suggest you get out and listen to are:
PSB - Imagine Series
Monitor Audio - Gold Signature Series
RBH Sound - Signature Series
Totem - Hawk/Rainmaker
Aperion - Intimus 6T-DB Hybrid XD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

nova said:


> Couple random thoughts,... those receivers all seem a bit overkill. Any particular reason those are the ones you are looking at? At that price point I'd really start to consider separates.


It appears that he wants to be able to connect the receiver to his network (stream audio), all of the OP mentioned receivers have that capability. To get separates that will do the same he would be paying even more.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ahhh,... so that brings up the question, is there more value in using a "Squeezebox or Slingbox" and a less expensive receiver? Or a high zoot all-in-one receiver?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Good point, my only issue is that he looses the upscailing of the 906 (Reon HQV) a big selling point as well having the THX Ultra audio modes that are in my opinion a must have so the lowest receiver he could go is the Onkyo 806.


----------



## jeepster57 (Nov 17, 2008)

Great points all around.

Really stuck on the AVR issue.
SLINGBOX/Squeeze Box I WILL RESEARCH.

Just trying to minimize components and keep it simple 
while having all my options open with DLNA protocols
and web features.

I agree spending more on speakers is best.

Any thoughts on where I get a good deal on the speakers you listed. 

Curious as to the Onkyo being used for HT, 
and Yamaha for 2 channel audio.

I do like the featuresson the Denon 4308. Talked to their tech line, not very friendly.

Had better experience with Onkyo and Yamaha.

Appreciate the feedback.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

jeepster57 said:


> Curious as to the Onkyo being used for HT,
> and Yamaha for 2 channel audio.


It was just that my Yamaha was my HTR before I bought the Onkyo. The Yamaha allows me to turn off the processing so its just Stereo. I use my Onkyo as well for listening to music when I am in the basement and it clearly does a better job but I also have the better speakers down there as well. For now the way I have it works.

I also forgot to mention that if you want to stay with the Reon HQV processor for upconverting all video to HDMI you would need to go with the Onkyo 876/906 or 875 as the 806/805 only uses CDCi (although not that bad)


----------

